# Scottish Gaelic: Who sows hate shall harvest pain



## tweak

What I'm looking for is the Scottish Gaelic translation for "Who sows hate shall harvest pain" I'd imagine the translation would not be exact but fairly similar.

I've had no problem paying for the translation either but I'm having a hard time finding anyone nice enough to do the translation, scamming me, or not being rude. 

It is for a tattoo, me and a family member want to get, it would mean a great deal if someone could provide help.

thanks


----------



## tweak

I actually found it elsewhere....


_Ge b' e sgaoilidh fuath buainidh e pian_


----------



## L'irlandais

tweak said:


> I actually found it elsewhere....
> 
> 
> _Ge b' e sgaoilidh fuath buainidh e pian_


Hello tweak,
Welcome to the forums. 

The discussion about tattoos comes up more and more frequently on these forums. 
CaoimhínSF's suggestion contains not a single accent mark, that's odd to say the least.  I'd wait for a native speaker to comment if I were you

I given my thoughts elsewhere - see *this discussion*.  Also we had a *longer discussion* where several members couldn't agree on an Irish translation.
So even if your Kevin (on the other forum) suggests something better, it'd still be unwise to go ahead with the tattoo, without at least two other Scottish Gàidhlig speakers who agree that he's version is correct.

You're idea to find a professional translator, sounds like the best way forward.


----------



## tweak

Yea, I've decided not to go forward with that translation already, thats kind of why I was persistent with asking various questions on how its pronounced, are you a native speaker, etc...another dead end. Do you know of any legitimate sites that translate?


----------



## AlJaahil

I'm not a native speaker, but fairly fluent.

_Ge b'e_ is _whoever_, but I'm not sure I'd use it here, the sense is more like "no matter who" (literally something like "although it would be him [unspecified]"). Proverbs of this type tend to use a different structure.

_Am fear a sgaoileas fuath, buainidh e a' phian_.

_The man/one who sows ("will sow") (the) hatred, he will harvest (the) pain_.

I use _*am* fuath_ and _*a'* phian_ (_*the* hatred_ and _*the* pain_ - the _h_ in _p*h*ian_ is not a typo), with the definite article for generic/prototypical entities, in the manner of French or Spanish, which is the older and more classically correct usage. The problem with giving definite rules about this point - among many others - is that the language is currently in flux, changing very fast under the influence of English. But this would feel better to me given that you probably want a slightly literary/old-fashioned feel to the quote.


----------



## tweak

Thanks AlJaahil that certainly makes me feel more comfortable, is there any way to provide roughly how that's pronounced ?


----------



## Copperknickers

tweak said:


> Yea, I've decided not to go forward with that translation already, thats kind of why I was persistent with asking various questions on how its pronounced, are you a native speaker, etc...another dead end. Do you know of any legitimate sites that translate?



Siol Nan Gaidheal is probably the best site for finding native Gaelic speakers, Google it.


----------



## tweak

thanks, got everything I need guys.


----------

